# Egg doner ivf abroad



## Lilbo87 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi there I'm Penny and I'm nearly 31 now. Was diagnosed with early menopause a few years ago and I now wish to start a family. I'm going to need an egg doner and the costs in UK are ridiculous as im npt eligable for nhs because my partner already has kids. Has any1 had good luck abroad if so where? Thanks


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello Penny.

Welcome to FF . The best thing to do is decide which countries you'd consider then ask on the international threads which you can find here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

Good luck

Dory
Xx


----------



## Lilbo87 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thankyou Dory xx


----------



## hopefulbub (May 14, 2013)

I went to GEST IVF which was coordinated by Praga Medica (prague Czech republic).

I did 1 fresh and 5 FETS. 2nd FET resulted in my DD now 3.

6th FET I am now pregnant with twins.

I did 3 DE cycles using the same donor:

1. 6x 5 day blasts - DD

2. 4x 3 day embryos and 2x 5 day blasts - 2x FET BFN

3. 12x day 4 embryos - 2x blasts transferred on day 5 - BFP twins.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ToughCookie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Penny, I've also started to explore clinics abroad and would be looking at using donor I came across this clinic but dont know if anyone else has any experience with them https://institutomarques.com/


----------



## Lilbo87 (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm looking at places where the doner is anonymous so I don't have to tell the child when there old enough. Like you do in UK. So if that's like that it could be a good place and alot easier to get to being in Ireland 😁


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

If costs are top priory then the Czech Republic are very good success rates and most competitive prices.  Next are Cyprus and Greece followed by Spain which can work out expensive by the time flights are factored in.

I had double donor twins from Cyprus.  I chose Cyprus on recommendation, good success rates, easy travel with only one visit needed and because they treat single women which Czech Republic don't. Cyprus has a very international population with universities and army bases so easy to find a donor match.  Added bonus is the weather is good.  Fly out In shoulder season and the flights with budget airlines are fantastic value as are the hotels. 
TCCx


----------



## Lilbo87 (Dec 30, 2017)

Could you post the link for the clinic in cypress you uses. Ty


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll message you.
TCCx


----------

